

Google Introduces US Car Insurance Comparison - pjschlic
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com//2015/03/05/google-introduces-long-anticipated-insurance-shopping-site

======
pjschlic
google.com/compare

Maybe this should have been a Show HN, but I've been working (mostly on the
mobile version) for over a quarter now, and while I'm usually a lurker here, I
was so excited to launch an actual consumer product people here might use, I
wanted to post it to my favorite news site.

